

Reasons Apple has peaked—for real, this time - thetabyte
http://qz.com/22490/five-reasons-apple-has-peaked-for-real-this-time

======
guiambros
This article is full on opinions, light on new information.

Horace, from Asymco, provided a [much better
analysis]([http://www.asymco.com/2012/10/29/the-iphone-and-apples-
margi...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/10/29/the-iphone-and-apples-margins/)) on
why the recently announced lower margins are in line with Apple's historical
performance during every product launch.

Also, you can get a better perspective by reading [previous comments on
HN](<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4714473>) of why Forstall and Browett
leaving Apple is actually _positive_ for the company.

------
michaelpinto
You known when Apple will have peaked? A bit after the "Apple has peaked"
headline meme will have run its course.

------
taligent
More rubbish designed to get page views.

The fact is that Apple has a 2013/2014 roadmap of incremental updates that
could all continue to sell very well. Retina iPad Mini. Retina MacBook Airs.
New Mac Pro. NFC/Passbook iPhone.

Not to mention that Johnny Ive's iOS 7 and OSX 11 could easily reinvigorate
both platforms.

And then from the business side Apple is only just starting to tap into
India/China both of which see the iPhone as a status brand ala Louis Vuitton.
Expect major growth here.

